# we bombed china



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

we did this with a weapon system in space called "the rod of god" in retaliation to the Chinese dollar devaluation, they are under martial law now

i will keep be on the lookout for more info, things are about to heat up

ecuador, and venezuela are having riots and their economies are done, Brazil is rioting from water cuts due to drought. and i assume yall know about Greece...


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

The end is near!:rotfl::headknock


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

if we are headed to war with china its not gonna be the sky we have to worry about falling but whats falling out of it..


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Wow. That is bad news. Maybe like Jade Helm sorta bad news. In other words, let's wait till somebody reputable besides Natural News runs with this story. Somebody needs to email WND or Breitbart of Drudge. I'm sure they'll handle this very carefully. Isn't this just like saying "squirrel" to a right wing dog?


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

mmmmm more people saying the same thing..


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> we did this with a weapon system in space called "the rod of god" in retaliation to the Chinese dollar devaluation, they are under martial law now
> 
> i will keep be on the lookout for more info, things are about to heat up
> 
> ecuador, and venezuela are having riots and their economies are done, Brazil is rioting from water cuts due to drought. and i assume yall know about Greece...


Can't read your link from work... Could you copy and paste it from the website?


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL, I guess if it was on the internet it must be true. :headknock


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I'll shoot you with my Laaaaazer beam.

Come on man....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I need to check Infowars to see if this is true. LOL


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

honestly how will yall feel when you are the ones who are wrong and within the month you cant go to the store and get your prepackaged food, cant go get gas from the gas station and the water in your home shuts off..

i care about each one of you and your familys, i have been on top of these events for a while through allot of non mainstream media sources and in my opinion this is the one thats gonna start some real problems for the world. i have said it before but i hope im wrong


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Wonder if we have enough ammo in that thing to get Iran's attention - along with a Taliban stronghold or two.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

The Tianjin explosion, Natural News has learned, was waged as an act of "kinetic retaliation" by the Pentagon in response to China's currency war Yuan devaluation. The Chinese government has put in place unprecedented secrecy surrounding the mysterious explosion, and aggressive police state tactics are now being invoked to control the flow of information surrounding this event.

"Last week's explosions sent massive fireballs into the sky and hurled burning debris across the industrial area at the world's 10th-largest port, burning out buildings and shattering windows kilometres away," reports the Daily Mail UK.

The Chinese government's official explanation for the explosion, which has now killed 114 people, is a complete whitewash. China is going to declare regional martial law in the next 18 days, Natural News has learned, in order to exercise total control over the movement of people and information. The government has banned reporters from entering the area and has begun arresting bloggers who promote what the government calls "conspiracy theories" regarding the cause of the massive explosion.

China has blacked out reporting on Tianjin in exactly the same way the U.S. media blacked out reporting on Dr. William Thompson, the CDC whistleblower who admitted the CDC buried evidence linking vaccines to autism. In both China and the United States, when the government doesn't want the citizens to know something, it censors the story across the entire state-run media, invoking "information totalitarianism."

Immediately following the massive explosion, the Chinese government began flying "black helicopters" in formation across Beijing. Chinese dissidents took numerous photos of these helicopters and were able to deliver these exclusive pictures to Natural News:

image: https://cdn.liveleak.com/80281E/ll_...1b4db65f5e99818bdd49f4445d2df2c6e&ec_rate=230
Click to view image: '978_1439855045-China-black-helicopters-4-500_1439855549.jpg'

Chinese dissidents have told Natural News they have reason to believe the attack on Tianjin is a warning shot from the United States, which is terrified that China is on the verge of announcing its own gold-backed currency while declaring a fire sale on U.S. debt holdings.

The actions would collapse the U.S. dollar and destroy the U.S. economy, sending the United States into economic freefall. The "Rod of God" weapon deployment by the U.S. Pentagon, we're told, was America's "shot across the bow" to send a powerful warning message to China while disguising the attack as a domestic chemical explosion.

image: https://cdn.liveleak.com/80281E/ll_...1b4db65f5e99818bdd49f4445d2df2c6e&ec_rate=230
Click to view image: '978_1439855045-Tiajin-Exposion-Drone-Footage-500_1439855549.jpg'

Timeline of events: China devalues currency, then Pentagon strikes in mere hoursConsider the calendar of events in all this:

August 11, 2015: China devalues the Yuan by 1.9%, sending "shockwaves" around the world and setting off a "devastating" impact to the U.S. economy.

August 12, 2015: Tianjin struck by Pentagon's secret "Rod of God" weapon, a space-based top-secret kinetic weapon that can be dropped from high orbit to strike almost any land-based target. The weapon instantly destroys six city blocks on the edge of the city of Tianjin, sending a message to China that's eerily similar to the message sent by the United States in the dropping of the world's first atomic weapons on Hiroshima and Nagasaki in World War II. (Yes, the USA is willing to drop weapons of mass destruction on civilian populations. It has already done it twice!)

(For those following the Shemitah, the dropping of atomic bombs on Japan also occurred during a Shemitah year, in the month of august, 1945, exactly 70 years ago. This is precisely TEN Shemitah cycles ago, or what might be called a "deca-Shemitah.")

August 16, 2015: Obama issues stern warning "...about the presence of Chinese government agents operating secretly in the United States," reports The New York Times. "And it comes at a time of growing tension between Washington and Beijing on a number of issues: from the computer theft of millions of government personnel files that American officials suspect was directed by China, to China's crackdown on civil liberties, to the devaluation of its currency."

image: https://cdn.liveleak.com/80281E/ll_...1b4db65f5e99818bdd49f4445d2df2c6e&ec_rate=230
Click to view image: '978_1439855045-Xinhau-Rex-Shutterstock-Tianjin-Destruct_1439855550.jpg'

The Pentagon's secret space-based weaponsThe "Rod of God" weapon consists primarily of a kinetic weapon arriving with unimaginable kinetic energy... more than a small tactical nuclear weapon, in fact, giving it the appearance of a tactical nuke.

U.S. websites are now speculating that the Tianjin explosion was a U.S. space-based weapons test involving a "Rod of God" weapon dropped from orbit. "The [resulting] lake [crater] in China proves a 5 kiloton blast, possibly nuclear or possibly from a space based 'rod from God' (pictured to the left) weapon [was] deployed by the space plane," says The Unhived Mind.
image: https://cdn.liveleak.com/80281E/ll_...1b4db65f5e99818bdd49f4445d2df2c6e&ec_rate=230
Click to view image: '978_1439855045-China-Blast-500_1439855550.jpg'

"After looking through the images of the soviet nuclear tests, the new lake in China appears to have been made by a slightly sub surface burst of at least a 5 kiloton nuclear bomb... This was NOT an accident and the fracture pattern around the crater proves a sub ground burst. If it was a sub ground burst, then a small nuclear weapon is the biggest possibility because once a nuke has to push dirt, the blinding flash will not happen. A slightly subsurface detonation would explain why camera sensors did not get strange artifacts. And if it was not a nuke, it was something else incredibly huge, but not a fuel air bomb because fuel air bombs will not leave craters."
image: https://cdn.liveleak.com/80281E/ll_...1b4db65f5e99818bdd49f4445d2df2c6e&ec_rate=230
Click to view image: '978_1439855045-CCTV-Crater-500_1439855550.jpg'

Space-based kinetic weapons "dropped" onto targets are explained by Popular Science in this article from 2004:

When instructed from the ground, the targeting satellite commands its partner to drop one of its darts. The guided rods enter the atmosphere, protected by a thermal coating, traveling at 36,000 feet per second--comparable to the speed of a meteor. The result: complete devastation of the target, even if it's buried deep underground.
image: https://cdn.liveleak.com/80281E/ll_...1b4db65f5e99818bdd49f4445d2df2c6e&ec_rate=230
Click to view image: '978_1439855045-Rod-of-God-Weapon-300_1439855550.jpg'

"When required these projectiles can be commanded to dive, singly or en masse, at targets on the Earth's surface, smashing into the victim at orbital speed. As the projectile's kinetic energy is released, the blast would be equivalent to a large conventional bomb," explains Armaghplanet.com.

China to declare martial law as total control of information and people kicks into high gearMartial law will be declared across Beijing in the coming days, dissidents have told Natural News. Meanwhile, the Chinese government -- which runs a massive state-controlled firewall that snoops into all internet traffic and blocks VPN access -- has added "Tianjin" as a red flag keyword to its internet traffic filtering.

Local police raids have already begun at the locations of bloggers and independent journalists who have attempted to report true stories on what really happened at Tianjin. The Chinese government is engaged in a total cover-up.

Natural News has learned that the Chinese government is now setting up roadside checkpoints near and around both Tianjin and Beijing. Additional security measures now in place to control the movement of people include:

â€¢ All hotels are reporting details of visitors to the government, including passport numbers, nationalities, names and phone calls made from the rooms.

â€¢ Tourists who don't stay in hotels are now required to register with local police or risk arrest. The Chinese government has mandated that it must know the location of every person at all times.

â€¢ Red armbands are now being worn by workers to indicate they are serving as Stasi-like obedient police snitches. The red armbands indicate total obedience to the government, and the workers wearing them have all been trained in how to spot dissident behavior. It's China's version of "If you see something, say something" just as was pushed in the United States.

â€¢ In preparation for China's Sep. 3 celebration for the defeat of Japanese occupation -- it's the 70th anniversary -- China has banned Japanese writing in most of its large cities. Government propaganda runs 24/7, condemning the Japanese and the horrifying war crimes committed by Japanese soldiers against China. (It's true, the Japanese committed unimaginable atrocities such as mass-raping women and then chopping them into pieces with machetes to destroy the "evidence.")

â€¢ Helicopter patrols are now routinely witnessed across Beijing and Tianjin, where military choppers are flying in formation as a show of strength.

â€¢ Massive populations of laborers are now living in underground cities, underneath the clean, high-tech buildings of Beijing that seem like world-class architectural achievements. But underneath them, an entire class of sickly, impoverished laborers lives like rats, with very little food, poor sanitation and no sunlight.

Read more at http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=978_1439855045#pbmqIMpMv8BpmKee.99

info wars is a misinformation sight, alex jones always was Illuminati dont listen to what he says period


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Might not be the best website to take advise from, especially when it seems the #1 deal is to sell dietary supplements and other controversial nutrition information based of little to no science facts.

"conspiracy-minded alternative medicine website"...and that's the kind way of giving it a name
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NaturalNews


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It's going to take a bigger hole than that...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hahahaha, that was a plot of a movie, dropping Rods from space. Might have been a James bond or something similar.....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, He might be crazy but look at all the 2cool folks reading it! Hilarious.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

im not interested in arguing and i dont have the time or energy to do so currently 

take it leave it, only listen to main stream media if you like, moves are being made around the globe you can hide your head in the sand or pay attention

i wish yall all the best and good luck


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

If true, I hope we have a butt load of them. China has over 100 cities with more than a million people each. 

Use of Kinetic energy weapons (Rod of God) was originally called Project Thor. It was conceived by Boeing to stop a Soviet armor attack coming through the Fulga Gap in Germany back in the 60s. I used to read books by Jerry Pournelle as a kid, he came up with the idea for Project Thor. 

Kinetic weapons in space were not banned by The Outer Space Treaty of 1967 nor by SALT II treaty. So if anybody has them, we do. 

The amount of energy released from an object traveling 7000+ mph from space ( Mass times velocity squared) would be enormous. No warhead needed.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The bible speaks of the conflict of the King of the North vs the King of the South. We understand that the King of the South is the dual power of Great Britain and the United States along with their allies. The King of the North has not been a certainty, at one time it was thought it was possibly the USSR and their bloc. Speculation in recent years is that it might be China, but it has not manifested itself yet.

This prophecy is found in the book of Daniel, and it will be fulfilled. But rest easy, the King of the South will not be defeated. It is what will come after that will be more than eye opening.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

nanoo nanoo


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Don't be his sharkbait!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

been told a few times I have a Rod from God.....but do not think I could hit china with it from here...


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> Well, He might be crazy but look at all the 2cool folks reading it! Hilarious.


Interesting isn't it:rybka:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> If true, I hope we have a butt load of them. China has over 100 cities with more than a million people each.
> 
> Use of Kinetic energy weapons (Rod of God) was originally called Project Thor. It was conceived by Boeing to stop a Soviet armor attack coming through the Fulga Gap in Germany back in the 60s. I used to read books by Jerry Pournelle as a kid, he came up with the idea for Project Thor.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't worry about it. If we had one we got it from China and it'll probably break before we get to use it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> Wouldn't worry about it. If we had one we got it from China and it'll probably break before we get to use it.


We gave it away in the Iran deal


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> been told a few times I have a Rod from God.....but do not think I could hit china with it from here...


 Funny there but if you hit straight down, it will go thru!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The Rod of God. 

Didn't some **** star use that nickname?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

115 (36 members and 79 guests)

Lots of us like humor!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> Funny there but if you hit straight down, it will go thru!


always bottom out when I try....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*LOL*


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

If you google it there are other news sources, some cite the OPs article -

http://theinternationalreporter.org/2015/08/17/did-the-rod-of-god-weapon-hit-tianjin/

http://www.rt.com/news/312517-tianjin-explosions-fire-evacuation/






Doesn't seem very smart for the Chinese to store all those volatile chemicals in one Port.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW Hahahahahaha. Keep it up guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> honestly how will yall feel when you are the ones who are wrong and within the month you cant go to the store and get your prepackaged food, cant go get gas from the gas station and the water in your home shuts off..
> 
> i care about each one of you and your familys, i have been on top of these events for a while through allot of non mainstream media sources and in my opinion this is the one thats gonna start some real problems for the world. i have said it before but i hope im wrong


Geez you and VB need to take your own meds and stop trading yours for his and vice versa.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> The Rod of God.
> 
> Didn't some **** star use that nickname?


 John Holmes!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Well, I can tell you that I am carrying on an email conversation right now with 3 people who are in China as we speak, and have been there for weeks. There ain't no martial law that any of them are aware of, so I don't think I'm ready to run for the bomb shelters yet.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dont drink that koolaid. :ac550:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

bill said:


> We gave it away in the Iran deal


Ya think the white house is THAT smart? I heard they just figured out how to make emails more inviting...


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

This could be as bad as Y2K


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

So China is censoring reporters and blocking their blogs. But yet the 18 days till martial law made it through there iron fists?

My guess is the explosion was caused by a Nike Air Jordan factory. All the child laborers each grabbed two shoes. And simultaneously pumped them up beyond the factory recommendations. KaBOOM!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> The Rod of God.
> 
> Didn't some **** star use that nickname?


Yes as a matter of fact I did. :rotfl:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

here is another video its done by a gamer but he breaks down how potent one of these weapons could be


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I always enjoy a good Sharkbait thread.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Jungle_Jim said:


> This could be as bad as Y2K


This is Y2K, the Mayan Calendar ending, the 2014 killer Houston ice storm and tropical storm Bill all rolled up into one great big mega threat!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys wont be laughing so hard when the sun comes up tomorrow.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I will need to dig out my leftover MRE's.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

And people laughed at me when I had that underground shelter put in back in the 60's. WHO'S LAUGHING NOW!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

He is bold enough to fish 8-10 miles offshore in a kayak for shark so give him some credit. Don't know what means but !!! :headknock


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> im not interested in arguing and i dont have the time or energy to do so currently ...........


I sure don't think anyone here was arguing..... but to post information as fact from less than reliable sources, regardless if they are main stream or not, is irresponsible.

Conspiracy theory is just that and some believe everything is a conspiracy. Case in point, this was supposedly a chemical storage facility that went up in smoke. Any great surprise?

I prefer to cautiously wait for the facts before putting on my tinfoil hat.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jungle_Jim said:


> This could be as bad as Y2K


Will be much worse...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> im not interested in arguing and i dont have the time or energy to do so currently
> 
> take it leave it, only listen to main stream media if you like, moves are being made around the globe you can hide your head in the sand or pay attention
> 
> i wish yall all the best and good luck


With this knowledge come great danger. I'm guessing "they" are already watching you.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

It all makes just as much sense as Bernie Sanders..


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> You guys wont be laughing so hard when the sun comes up tomorrow.


Bet your bottom dollar.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

So are they saying those are Apache helicopters flying over the city after the supposed bombing. They must have a heck of a fuel tank on them. The proof its fake is this right here

"August 16, 2015: Obama issues stern warning "

Obama hasnt gotten stern about anything execpt cops doing there job.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

We are in so much trouble if we go to war with china. I mean how can we go against there fire jumping Special Forces who they have disguised as normal everyday women. LoL scope bite


----------



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

What is actually terrifying is that refinery that blew up is actually SMALLER than the THREE refineries that they are trying to build on the Brownsville ship channel only a couple miles away from South Padre Island. Can you imagine an explosion that size or larger happening but instead of it being a city in China that it demolishes, its South Padre Island, Port Isabel, and Brownsville?

http://riograndeguardian.com/nicol-why-texas-lng-project-would-be-bad-for-rgv/


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> honestly how will yall feel when you are the ones who are wrong and within the month you cant go to the store and get your prepackaged food, cant go get gas from the gas station and the water in your home shuts off..
> 
> i care about each one of you and your familys, i have been on top of these events for a while through allot of non mainstream media sources and in my opinion this is the one thats gonna start some real problems for the world. i have said it before but i hope im wrong


I am going to put a reminder in my phone for exactly one month from today. If the world is still here Ill dig up this thread and you can give us a status update.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

tcbayman said:


> I am going to put a reminder in my phone for exactly one month from today. If the world is still here Ill dig up this thread and you can give us a status update.


I believe that the factrs will show that China devalued their currency not once but three times on the 11th,12th, and 13th. Was a move to attempt to stabilize their freefalling stockmarket. Apparently it didn't work.

Today, the HangSeng is down about 6 % at 2pm.

Lot's of stuff going on in China but I doubt seriously that some "Rod of God" was the reason for the explosion. They may even have been doing something sinister at that site and something backfired on them. It's been known to happen. Ask N. Korea.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

FishyLady said:


> What is actually terrifying is that refinery that blew up is actually SMALLER than the THREE refineries that they are trying to build on the Brownsville ship channel only a couple miles away from South Padre Island. Can you imagine an explosion that size or larger happening but instead of it being a city in China that it demolishes, its South Padre Island, Port Isabel, and Brownsville?
> 
> http://riograndeguardian.com/nicol-why-texas-lng-project-would-be-bad-for-rgv/


Didn't look up statistics but would throw out a guess that US Safety regulations are just a wee bit more stringent than China. That of course does not mean safety regulations are not bypassed more than should be but that's a different discussion.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

FishyLady said:


> What is actually terrifying is that refinery that blew up is actually SMALLER than the THREE refineries that they are trying to build on the Brownsville ship channel only a couple miles away from South Padre Island. Can you imagine an explosion that size or larger happening but instead of it being a city in China that it demolishes, its South Padre Island, Port Isabel, and Brownsville?
> 
> http://riograndeguardian.com/nicol-why-texas-lng-project-would-be-bad-for-rgv/


Except that it wasn't a refinery that blew up. It was a chemical storage warehouse. Not even close to the same thing.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Now look what we could be dealing with. . I'm going to buy some plywood now to get ready for "Danny" .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Now look what we could be dealing with. . I'm going to buy some plywood now to get ready for "Danny" .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the Chinese are retaliating with a Hurricane attack.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> im not interested in arguing and i dont have the time or energy to do so currently
> 
> take it leave it, only listen to main stream media if you like, moves are being made around the globe you can hide your head in the sand or pay attention
> 
> i wish yall all the best and good luck


I actually like the information you provide. Keep it coming.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

So what does this video of Detroit & Baltimore have to do with China?


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

illuminati ba$tards.....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> So what does this video of Detroit & Baltimore have to do with China?


even after a explosion china still looks better


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Hmmm, that's a big crater for a surface explosion.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I believe you man. 60 years ago we drop Little Boy on Hiroshima and this many years later our weak pos leader and puzzy *** government drops all we have on China. Per our left nut hugging leaders and a pansy assz pres, budget cuts to our Military will do that to our Country son. Haiti could've dropped a better one.

Anyway that's just a scenario. You're a whack job dude. Lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Jungle_Jim said:


> This could be as bad as Y2K


don't you mean 19100?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't know, the last time I saw Obama he was bowing to the nips.

But if we did, it's the first good thing he's done throughout his term.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

FishyLady said:


> What is actually terrifying is that refinery that blew up is actually SMALLER than the THREE refineries that they are trying to build on the Brownsville ship channel only a couple miles away from South Padre Island. Can you imagine an explosion that size or larger happening but instead of it being a city in China that it demolishes, its South Padre Island, Port Isabel, and Brownsville?
> 
> http://riograndeguardian.com/nicol-why-texas-lng-project-would-be-bad-for-rgv/


Not to get off subject but there are refineries all up and down the Texas coast, even Louisiana, have been for decades...I can understand people not wanting one built for the obstruction of view and keeping the area pristine but just think about how many new Shallow Sport boats will be sold with all the new jobs!

Okay...back to the original post. Should I get regular tinfoil or heavy duty!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

roundman said:


>


After watching this video. I really want some Chinese chick now.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

whiskey1 said:


> Hmmm, that's a big crater for a surface explosion.


Not when one explosion was like 2 tons of dynamite and the second was equal to 21 tons of dynamite.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Texas T said:


> Not when one explosion was like 2 tons of dynamite and the second was equal to 21 tons of dynamite.


Yeah, I haven't really followed this story. Just now watched the videos closely. That 2nd explosion was a big one.


----------



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

Reynolds4 said:


> Not to get off subject but there are refineries all up and down the Texas coast, even Louisiana, have been for decades...I can understand people not wanting one built for the obstruction of view and keeping the area pristine but just think about how many new Shallow Sport boats will be sold with all the new jobs!
> 
> Okay...back to the original post. Should I get regular tinfoil or heavy duty!


On this post, I'm just Brittany, not a representative for Shallow Sport.

As for the rest of Texas being covered with these refineries, that is actually even more of a reason for us to keep the SPI area natural...

Ok, my $.02 done... So WW3 huh?? lmao


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If you look closely and turn your head just a bit, you can see Godzilla rising in the flames. Some of you old timers might remember a guy that used to post here about "Godrizza" pretty regular. Y'all that are left brain dominant won't see either one, though.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> If you look closely and turn your head just a bit, you can see Godzilla rising in the flames.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

I got some supplies left over from Y2K. Lol


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

*Remember Texas City!*

Obviously, this 'Rod of God' is Texas' retaliation for China's attack causing the Texas City explosion on April 16, 1947.

Don't mess with Texas!


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

this is better than yeti vs igloo


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Texas T said:


> Not when one explosion was like 2 tons of dynamite and the second was equal to 21 tons of dynamite.


 Well, the last time I popped of 21 tons of dynamite, the crater wasn't anywhere near that big...


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

This thread screams illuminati intrusion..........................



















...........but it certainly is entertaining!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, the last time I popped of 21 tons of dynamite, the crater wasn't anywhere near that big...


Aspiring professional pot-stirrer.
Says it all but evinrude in a septic tank is even better. :rotfl:


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Wait...you are serious?

Lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,, ROFLMAO, ROFLMAO,ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!

No wait...really you are serious???

Lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,, ROFLMAO, ROFLMAO,ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

What is more reasonable: A chemical explosion in a country with almost zero industrial hygiene and safety regulation, or a secret weapon strike against a country that is essential for financing our government and floating our economy?
Conspiracy theories are pretty darned silly. They all seem to avoid the need for proof or reasonable cause. If we wanted to punish China for something, there are a lot more pragmatic and effective ways to do it.

PS, ground based radar can track orbiting debris the size of a large nail. Everybody with a space program would easily see a kinetic energy projectile streaking to Earth. It would also leave a trail like a meteor, or a light streak from ionizing the atmosphere around the incoming projectile.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well..at least we won't have to vote this year on 
"Best 2cool Post of the Year"....

Sharkey gets it..hands down....:rotfl:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Why does the good stuff only happen on days when I'm in back to back meetings? 

That's the real conspiracy.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> Well..at least we won't have to vote this year on
> "Best 2cool Post of the Year"....
> 
> Sharkey gets it..hands down....:rotfl:


At least he's got dibs on page 3 of the greenie catalog.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Light up another one Sharkbait and keep those news breaks coming.:bounce:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The Illuminati... They'll leave the light on for ya.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

http://m.disclose.tv/news/the_myste...923_keep_popping_up_all_over_the_place/121490

This might be the beginning


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

wowzers. At least I'll make 37, never saw that coming.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Mont said:


> If you look closely and turn your head just a bit, you can see Godzilla rising in the flames.


Turn my head left or to the right Mont?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I've been down at the fish camp, out on the boat, running around, etc., since Sunday. Somewhat out of pocket. 

This afternoon I pull up ttmb on the phone and read the title of the thread!? Wow!

I call up my buddy, who lives in Kerrville, and ask him what is going on? I hear we bombed China! He says what?, I've been out chain sawing all day! He said you hear that on the radio?

I said no, I read it on the internet.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

awesum said:


> Turn my head left or to the right Mont?


Right, I saw it.

Cool deal Mont.

That of made a cool 70s poster in the blacklight. Lol


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

bkb7777 said:


> http://m.disclose.tv/news/the_myste...923_keep_popping_up_all_over_the_place/121490
> 
> This might be the beginning


Well that's just great!!

Looks like I'm going to miss deer season.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a pic of the " Rod of God " ... 

*MB*


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Refinery*



FishyLady said:


> What is actually terrifying is that refinery that blew up is actually SMALLER than the THREE refineries that they are trying to build on the Brownsville ship channel only a couple miles away from South Padre Island. Can you imagine an explosion that size or larger happening but instead of it being a city in China that it demolishes, its South Padre Island, Port Isabel, and Brownsville?
> 
> http://riograndeguardian.com/nicol-why-texas-lng-project-would-be-bad-for-rgv/


What refinery blew up!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

gater said:


> What refinery blew up!


 Blue Bell.

Another delay.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

awesum said:


> Turn my head left or to the right Mont?


either way works for me.

Someone has to remember that guy posting here years ago about Godrizza. The guy lived in Taylor Lake Village. Money can't buy some of the things that get posted here and I guarantee you can't make them up. Godrizza was how he spelled Godzilla. Or at least how he said it.

At any rate, assuming the sun comes up tomorrow, it's payday.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Though It is kind of interesting that current treaties forbid chemical, nuclear, or biological weapons in earth orbit, but kinetic energy weapons would be perfectly legal.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I think it sounds reasonable that a chemical plant/storage facility located in a country that is notorious for lack of safety rules, human rights violations and disregard for the environment, had an accident and exploded. My guess is that the secondary explosion was a BLEVE (Boiling Liquid Expanding Vapor Explosion) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiling_liquid_expanding_vapor_explosion. Take a minute to watch a BLEVE video or two online.

My $0.02 aren't as fanatical and exciting as a Rod of God, but I'm going to pass on the end of the World bit this week. I work at a Chemical plant and I just want to make it to the weekend.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Jade helm was prob initiating this. 


--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If we bomb China, who is gonna make all our stuff? Just think of all the 5 year olds that will be out of work. Pretty selfish of us If you ask me.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

There won't be anyone left. All a ploy to move manufacturing back to us.









--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

the drone video on the op link, strange all the vehicles in the parking lot are the same and parked perfect


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

bill said:


> the drone video on the op link, strange all the vehicles in the parking lot are the same and parked perfect


Great observation Bill! They definitely had some Caucasians parking those vehicles! I wonder if they were counted in the death toll? White lives matter!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> Great observation Bill! They definitely had some Caucasians parking those vehicles! I wonder if they were counted in the death toll? White lives matter!


Not that it matters, but they were a port for new vehicles. That explains the vehicle similarities. carry on.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> the drone video on the op link, strange all the vehicles in the parking lot are the same and parked perfect


It was a new vehicle shipping depot. When you go over the ship channel on 610 look northwest and you will see a gazzion new cars just before Clinton Drive.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ah, didn't know it was a vehicle shipping port...thought it was a refinery of some type. My first thought was it looked like they were all lined up for something, so now I know


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bill said:


> Ah, didn't know it was a vehicle shipping port...thought it was a refinery of some type. My first thought was it looked like they were all lined up for something, so now I know


 Tactical Volkswagens waiting to be shipped for Jade Helm.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Tactical Volkswagens waiting to be shipped for Jade Helm.


I knew it, I mean, I always suspected something was up with them. It all makes perfect sense now. No one really wants to ride around in an egg shaped car. The VW hippies riding around in the 60's...hippies didn't have any money or jobs...they were all plants in the USA. The Germans building them...just all to convenient for so many to be on the roads. Then they were popular in 3rd world countries...we should have seen the writing on the wall. I'm guilty of helping rebuild a few...all the parts right out of a JC Whitney catalog. I was young, I didn't know the truth


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

We don't even have a space program anymore. We have to catch a ride with the Russians. How would we maintain this "rod of god"?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gasspergoo said:


> We don't even have a space program anymore. We have to catch a ride with the Russians. How would we maintain this "rod of god"?


http://www.space.com/29448-x37b-space-plane-launches-fourth-mission.html


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Since we bombed China...will I still be able to get Chinese food ???


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Since we bombed China...will I still be able to get Chinese food ???


 Heck, you won't even be able to eat it on the good China anymore. Paper plates for you, dude.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

The mental health issues in our country are getting out of hand.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> Since we bombed China...will I still be able to get Chinese food ???


I make a pretty mean stir fry, so yes.

As to the OP, *** I don't even...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Heck, you won't even be able to eat it on the good China anymore. Paper plates for you, dude.


I get those at Sam's...500 at a time


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> I get those at Sam's...500 at a time


Make great targets.


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

Dukman said:


> Didn't look up statistics but would throw out a guess that US Safety regulations are just a wee bit more stringent than China. That of course does not mean safety regulations are not bypassed more than should be but that's a different discussion.


I would have to say they are a bit more lenient.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*attack*

Man I just heard China just used their top secret space weapon...( Staff of Buda) to create this tropical storm that will turn into a massive storm and wash the U.S. off the map...They had to use this one because they couldnt borrow Golden Eye from Russia because it was blown up by James Bond a while back..........I am seriously thinking of changing my handle so I dont get confussed with someone...wow


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Since we bombed China...will I still be able to get Chinese food ???


Yes, but it will be burnt........


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

I've heard burnt cat tastes horrible.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Fear not the Chinese "Rod of God" for it's only about 2 inches in length!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Since we bombed China...will I still be able to get Chinese food ???


 There is plenty of China at any local Walmart.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

RRfisher said:


> I've heard burnt cat tastes horrible.


Put enough MSG on it and anything tastes good.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Mods. 

Please change my screen name to Rod of God.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

muney pit said:


> We are in so much trouble if we go to war with china. I mean how can we go against there fire jumping Special Forces who they have disguised as normal everyday women. LoL scope bite


HAHA the dude in the last picutre has the scope backwards!!!!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Rod of god*



RRfisher said:


> I've heard burnt cat tastes horrible.


Not to bad with white gravy.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Only thing bombed around here is your mind sharkbait! 
Just go away dude.....just go away. If it ain't a gar post or your kayak adventures, your sideways !


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

RRfisher said:


> I've heard burnt cat tastes horrible.


shaved cat is better...


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Shady Walls said:


> Not to bad with *white* gravy.


That's racist:rotfl:


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Cat*



Jungle_Jim said:


> That's racist:rotfl:


Or brown natural gravy. Lol


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Jungle_Jim said:


> That's racist:rotfl:





Shady Walls said:


> Or brown natural gravy. Lol


All gravy matters.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> shaved cat is better...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

dow down down over 400 china better watch out


----------

